# Film School Application Advice Outside U.S.



## devondevon (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello, I am currently a senior enrolled in an international school in South Korea. I am very interested in starting my application process for schools specializing in film (post production).
I came to this site because I am trying to find potential schools to apply to that are not in the United States. The counselor at my school is very used to working with students who are trying to get into typical four year universities and has never come across a student like me. So, I am having a hard time seeking the advice I need.
To be more specific I am looking for a vocational/technical film school anywhere in the world asides from the continental U.S. that is still accepting applicants.
Any help would be massively appreciated!
Thank you!


----------

